# Justin's Leptigen Mass Journal/Thread



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey everyone!  I'm a part of the Leptigen Mass testing program and this is my journal that I'll be keeping over the next month and some odd days to record my results.

Some basic stats:

Age: 24
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 184
My bf% is around 13-14% right now.  

Initially when I'd signed up I'd been a slightly lower bf%, but have increased the past two weeks with not being on vacation.  I dont think that will be a hindrance to the testing, I'll lean out my diet and increase my protein intake and decrease my carbs and fats slightly.  I've been very strict in not doing any cardio over the past couple months to try and slow my metabolism a bit.  It gets carried away when I'm running and it gets super hard to put on mass.  So despite the fact that I'm feeling a bit chunky, I'm going to disregard that now and put my calories at slightly above maintennance for the rest of the testing phase.

I think I have about 40 days of LM, so I'll be running the trial for that period of time.  Measurements and bf% will be in tomorrow when I head to the gym.

The routine I'll be using is GPs 3 phase P/RR/S program.  Thats Power/Rep Range/Shock.  I've been using it for the past couple months and seen good gains from it.  I think that it'll compliment the usage of LM well.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

1st post!

Heh... Chunky Eggs are nasty


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2004)

*Side*

Before Side Pic


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2004)

*Back*

Before Back Pic


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2004)

*Chest*

Before Chest Pic


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2004)

*Legs*

Before Legs Pic


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2004)

*Bicep*

Before Bicep Pic


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh man!  That is some chunky Eggs.  Lookin good man, just remember you ARE bulking.  I look forward to reading about this new LG.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2004)

Chunky Eggs are nasty... but instead of doing like I'd normally do and hit a diet and increase my cardio (and destroy any LBM gains I've made), I'm going to stick with this and keep in the bulking range for a while.  I dislike being chunky, but making solid gains while at a lower bf% and doing cardio is just incredibly hard for me


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2004)

Haha, thanks Premier.  I'm hoping to be able to throw some really good results at you guys at the end of the 40 day trial.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 1, 2004)

Good luck honey  Looking forward to see you rock


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks honey


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

Meal 1:
bowl of raw oats
6 scrambled egg whites/ 1 yolk
* 1 Serving Leptigen Mass
Vitamins/4 fish caps

Meal 2:
post workout protein shake w/ carbs

Meal 3:
raw oats
can of tuna 

Meal 4:
1 slice of bread
cooked veggies
dab of tuna
delit turkey
beef w/ potata
cottage cheese
brocolli
* Leptigen Mass

Snack:
Small Detour Bar

Meal 5:
Chicken Salad w/ tomato, onion, red bell peppers, cheese, black olives 

Meal 6:
turkey sausage (extremely low fat)
ground turkey (done on the Foreman)
* Leptigen Mass

Snack:
10 peanuts
vitamins


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

Okay, measurements:

Weight: 179lbs
electric  handheld bf% tested at: 14 1/2%

Measured Cold:
Neck: 15 1/2"
Bicep: 15"
Forearm: 12"
Calves: 15"
Thigh: 23"
Waist: 33"
Stomach: 35"
Chest: 43"
Around Shoulders: 49"

Diastolic: 112
Systolic: 60
Pulse: 64


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

Okay, heres a first impression of Leptigen Mass.  It might be a little tedious to read 

When I opened the container instantly smelled the fruit punch flavor that I got.  Smells good   The product itself is an extremely fine white powder with small bits of yellow grains in it.  So fine, that when you go to take a scoop inevitably a small poof of powder goes up in the air.

Note: When you get your Leptigen, you're supposed to shake it every couple days to keep it from settling.  It says so on the container, but not everyone reads them carefully so I thought I'd mention it here.

I mixed my 2 scoops with 12oz of water... and it mixes well, except I think the small yellow grains that are in the powder might not mix.  Not a big deal, if there is any more residue add a couple oz of water and finish it off.

Camaro was right... the feeling you get from LM goes beyond being full.  I mean, when you eat... you can still feel unsatisfied and feel like you could eat more.  After my first LM drink, I felt FULL.  And I mean FULL as in satisfied.  I dont feel the need to eat at all.  Even now a while after my last meal I dont feel hungry.  I just know I need to eat to keep the nutrients coming in.  Its definitely a strange feeling, with your hunger satiated so completely.  I wonder what LM would be like on a diet with very restricted calories.  Probably so, that'd be great for dieters that are tired of the constant feeling of hunger.

My time in the gym went well.  I didnt have a crazy pump at the gym, but perhaps they will come in a few days.  I did notice my body not tiring so easily though... and in some way I was a bit more focused and I found myself completely looking forward to the next set.  Eager if you will.  I dont think that came from me, because when I'd woken up this morning a bit before working out I was dragging a bit.

Oh, its dinner time.  My body doesnt feel hungry still.  Thats okay, it can use the nutrients.  More later


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

Back - Power

Rack Deadlift 4x295, 5x295, 3x315 (a bit sloppy)

Bent Row 5x185, 3x185, 4x165/4 a minute later for fun.

Weighted Chin 5+10, 4+10/1A, 3+10/2A

CG Seated Rows 6x140, 6x150, 4x170

Triceps - Power

CG Bench Press 135x6, 155x6, 155x5

Skull Crushers 6x90, 5x90

Single Arm Ext's 6x20, 5x25


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 2, 2004)

Looking good buddy. Some nice numbers your throwing up there!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks bud... the numbers are okay, I'll get them up higher soon though


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2004)

Oooh, I might have to make my boyfriend smuggle in some leptigen through swedish customs this summer


----------



## Eggs (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey now, I'm only a day into the testing   You're supposed to say that at the end! 

Meal 1:
raw oats
6 egg whites, 1 1/2 yolks
Vitamins
4 fish caps
* Leptigen

Meal 2:
Post workout, peanut butter protein shake.

Meal 3:
2 detour bars
turkey sausage
*leptigen

Meal 4:
Caesar salad
potato with all the good stuff
16oz steak 

I know, thats way more steak than is good for someone.  But every now and then you just have to go wild.

Meal 5:
4oz steak (left overs )
Detour bar
can of tuna
*leptigen
vitamins


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

With the contest coming up my numbers are dropping pretty quickly now! Real ego buster


----------



## Eggs (Apr 3, 2004)

Legs - Power

Squats 6x225, 4x245, 4x245

Leg Press 4x450, 5x450

Single Leg Ext 6x90, 5x100

Lying Leg Curl 6x100, 6x110, 4x120

Stiff Deadlift 6x135, 6x135

Deltoids - Power

Military Press 6x100, 4x100, 4x100

Upright Row 6x90, 5x100, 4x100

"Cheat" Lateral 6x25, 5x30

Bent over posterior raises 8x15

Little bit of an ab workout.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 3, 2004)

I've decided to stop using the smith for squats... so its going to take a while to get used to doing them free.  I've noticed that my form has been getting sloppier than I want it, so I'm going to cut weights just a little and go for the best form I can as well.  I'll still go high intensity, just with better form


----------



## Eggs (Apr 3, 2004)

Workout felt quite strong today... more so than normal.  Doing legs and shoulders in the same day can be a killer, but I felt really good at the end of the workout.  Had a good bit of energy and drive


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

Meal 1:
raw oats
6 egg whites, 2 yolks
* Leptigen Mass

Note: I was most definitely hungry when I woke up this morning.  My body was like "Its been 10 hours, feeeeeed me".  Its not quite sure what to think when I I havent put any Leptigen Mass in the body for some time... I wonder if I'll go through withdrawals at the end of the test period. *clenching teeth*  Haha, just kidding, its not that bad... I was a bit hungry, and I do wonder what it'll be like going off LM, but its not up to coke addiction status quite yet 

Meal 2:
5oz steak
3 eggs (sunny side up)
4 spoons of grits (was bleh)
one biscuit with gravy

Meal 3:
Protein powder
Swole v2

Note: Should have added some fish caps in with this meal. 

Meal 4:
tuna
shredded carrots
sunflower seeds
cottage cheese
green bell pepper
brocolli

Snack:
Detour bar
* Leptigen Mass
20 peanuts

Meal 5:
shredded carrots
deli turkey
pork chops w/ honey mustard
rice
cottage cheese
brocolli
Swole v2

Meal 6:
23g protein shake
2 turkey pattis
10 peanuts
* Leptigen Mass


----------



## Eggs (Apr 5, 2004)

Meal 1:
raw oats
6 egg whites, 1 yolk
*Leptigen Mass

Pre-workout drink:
Swole v2

Meal 2:
Protein shake
Detour bar

Meal 3:
deli turkey
cottage cheese
rice
split pea soup
apple
broccoli
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 4:
turkey patti
detour bar 
Swole v2

Meal 5:
chicken breast
zucchini
broccoli
cottage cheese
couple spoons of frozen yogurt 

Meal 6:
Protein shake
fish caps
vitamins

Meal 7:
2 turkey pattis (one foreman)
* Leptigen Mass


----------



## Eggs (Apr 5, 2004)

Chest - Power

Dumbell Press 6x85s, 5x85s, 5x85s

Incline Press 5x135, 6x135, 3x145 -> D135x1, 6x135

Weighted Dips 6+45, 3+45 -> D 1+45

Biceps - Power

Barbell Curl 3x100 -> D80x1, 2x100 -> D80x2

Preacher Curl 6x70, 6x70, 4x70

Hammer Curl 5x35, 4x35


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lookin good Eggs. The smell is potent, is it not!

Still no pump eh? Maybe its the combination of the LeptiGen and the Swole? Not sure, maybe in the future I will have to test this out and drop the swole.

How about bloat, did you get any of that?

Just wondering. Other than that, good work man, keep us posted, and if you wanna chat, hit me in PM.

Good luck bro.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Lookin good Eggs. The smell is potent, is it not!



Yeah, the smell is definitely potent.  If you open up the container and stick your nose right in it burns the inside of your nose  



> Still no pump eh? Maybe its the combination of the LeptiGen and the Swole? Not sure, maybe in the future I will have to test this out and drop the swole.



I got a pump from it... but I think that the combination of Swole and LM creates a much more potent pump.



> How about bloat, did you get any of that?



I do feel a bit bloated, but its not bad.  I dont know if its being bloated, or just feeling bloated.  I just figured that bloated feeling was feeling extremely full from the LM, and not necessarily a physical thing.  I have increased weight a bit since being on... I'll post my stats at the end of the week.  I'll have to do an early morning weighing to make sure its as accurate as can be.

Cool, I'll hit you with a PM.  The testing is going very well overall and I definitely feel like the product is working for me... and its only a few days into it


----------



## Eggs (Apr 6, 2004)

Meal 1:
raw oats
6 egg whites, 1 1/2 yolks
15 peanuts
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
Scrambled Eggs
Cottage cheese
banana
Swole v2

Meal 3:
Protein powder
Detour Bar (the last one )

Meal 4:
Granola Bar
Protein powder

Meal 5:
deliy turkey
beef stroganoff
cottage cheese
vegetable burritos
brocolli

Meal 6:
Protein shake
4 fish caps
*Leptigen Mass


----------



## Eggs (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh, just in case I didnt mention this before.  When I went to the scale the day I started Leptigen, I was actually at about 178.5lbs.  The first number was a guess as I hadnt weighted myself in a while.

Secondly, I stated I was doing GPs P/RR/S program, but I didnt state a sample.

Monday - Chest/Biceps

Tuesday - Off

Wednesday - Back/Triceps

Thursday - Off

Friday - Shoulders

Saturday - Legs

Sunday - Off

Thats it


----------



## Eggs (Apr 6, 2004)

I had a good day today... body is feeling good.  I'm not feeling so bloated, in fact I think I'm feeling a touch more cut than I came in as.  On the down side, I've been gassy.  I just think thats my diet though 

Damn broccoli


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 1 yolk
raw oats
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
Scrambled eggs
cottage cheese
beef hash
2 hb eggs

Meal 3: (post workout)
Protein shake
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 4:
deli turkey
beans
cottage cheese

Meal 4:
Protein shake

Meal 5:
deli turkey
roast turkey
onions
broccoli
cottage cheese

Meal 6:
Protein Shake
peanuts
* Leptigen Mass


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

Back - Power

Deadlift 4x275, 5x275, 3x275

**Note - I originally wrote Rack Deadlift.  I dont do Racks, I do full.

Bent Row 6x155, 5x175, 3x175 -> D155x2

Weighted Chin 4+25, 3+25 -> 2A

Lat Pulldowns 6x150 (just for finishing)

CG Seated Row 4x160, 6x150, 6x150

Triceps - Power

CG Bench Press 6x135, 6x155, 5x155

Skull Crushers 6x90, 5x100

Single Arm Dumbell Ext. 6x25, 5x30


----------



## Jenny (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 1 yolk
peanuts
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
scrambled eggs
3 hb egg whites
cottage cheese
2 sausages
bowl of granola (fiber)
apple skin

Meal 3:
Seafood jambalaya
rice
broccoli
apple
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 4:
Sobe bar 
Protein shake
Swole v2

Meal 5:
Rice
deli turkey
pork loin
cottage cheese
brocolli
apple

Meal 6:
Protein shake
Fish caps
*Leptigen Mass
20 peanuts


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 8, 2004)

Diet and training are looking damn good Eggs. Nice to see another BB here at IM. How are you liking the Leptigen so far? I have been tempted to try it in the past but never actually gone through with it.


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice work Eggs!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

Jenny -  Thats all I've got to say to you hottie   Umm, not really, I cant wait to see you again so we can snuggle and talk and just be all close 

Rock - Thanks bud, I'm a work in progress 

MonStar - Thanks!  As I said to Rock, still working at it... still have a long way to go.  I have the NEED to get into the best shape that is possible with my body, and I'm looking forward to the pain, blood and sweat achieving it.  I'm liking the Leptigen so far... I'll be able to give you a full report in a couple more weeks after I've run it for about a month and a week or so.

Cate - Thanks Cate!  Keep up the good work, I know you're going to be looking great at your wedding!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2004)

Real quick, what's the leptigen mass supposed to do for you?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, I'll read to directly off the container 

Leptigen Mass was formulated with a precise ration of nutrients in order to maximize metabolism and signaling in targeting cells and pathways and minimize in others when bulking.  The result is maximum nutrient uptake and anabolism in lean tissue and increased energy expenditure with minimization of substrate through triglyceride formation pathways.

Basically, its supposed to provide you with the ability to have a "clean (and lean) bulk".  You can eat just above daily maintennance calories and your body will still react as if you are in a bulk because it is constantly receiving signals indicating that it is in a "fed" state.  And it does other stuff besides... its also a volumizer and what not, and contains creatine pyruvate, etc.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2004)

Cool, I'll have to look into getting some then! Wonder if its good for recomping.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 9, 2004)

Rock - I'd say that Leptigen is probably GREAT for recomping   For some reason I still cant access their web site so I cant point you to information... but if you go over there they have different pieces on Leptigen


----------



## Eggs (Apr 9, 2004)

Meal 1:
Protein shake
peanuts
raw oats
* Leptigen Mass

Pre-workout snack:
Oats
Swole v2

Meal 2:
Protein shake
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 3:
Turkey
shredded carrots
cottage cheese
pork chops
brocolli
sunflower seeds

Meal 4:
Chips & salsa
Mexican food dinner (Chimichanga's, etc)

Meal 5:
Protein shake
peanuts
*Leptigen Mass


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2004)

hola, mi amigo!
looking like u are still on track!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 9, 2004)

I definitely admire your meal dedication there Eggz.  You really get down to business. How you feeling, with the LeptiGen? Weight up yet, strength, stamina?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 9, 2004)

Deltoids - Power

Military Press 5x125, 3x125 -> D2x115, 4x115

Upright Row 6x100, 5x110, 3x110 ->D2x100

"Cheat" Lateral 6x30, 4x30

Ab workout


----------



## Eggs (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey guys!

Burner - Yep, still on track and working at it!  Enjoying my time in the gym and living life... and looking forward to being with my amazing girlfriend shortly 

Camaro - Thanks, I try to keep my meals well rounded and healthy.  I'm feeling good witht he Leptigen.  One thing I've noticed is that I have to drink alot more water than usual with it (even more than regular creatine I think).  It could really dry me out of I let it.

My weight empty starting off was about 179 (first post of weight was innacurate).  Now empty its around 183... so I've gained about 4lbs in the past week.  We'll see if that continues over the next weeks of the test period.   As to strength going up, check out my delts for example.  The weights are definitely increasing nicely.  Its like that all around, I'm feeling more sure of my lifts and stronger in them.   Stamina has gone up as well


----------



## Eggs (Apr 10, 2004)

Meal 1:
Protein shake
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
Had a buffet at the Golden Corral 
Several Chicken breasts
stuffing
corn
Cooked onions
small piece of carrot cake

Meal 3:
Protein shake
peanuts
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 4:
Deli turkey
Salisbury steak
brocolli
cottage cheese

Meal 5:
Protein shake
*Leptigen Mass
Fish caps


----------



## Eggs (Apr 11, 2004)

Meal 1:
Protein shake
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
Chicken
mashed potatos
scrambled eggs
yam
2 deviled eggs

Meal 3:
Protein shake
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 4:
lotsa fish
corn
cottage cheese
banana
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 5:
Protein shake
fish caps
vitamins
Prote


----------



## Eggs (Apr 11, 2004)

I went to do legs yesterday and got there about 5 minutes after the gym closed, forgot it closed early on Saturdays (5PM.. ).  So I decided to do it today.  I've been fighting off a little bit of a sore throat the past few days... thought I had it beat, but last night and this morning it was a bit worse.  Anyways, I'm going to do a light workout with legs today.  (If the gym is open on Easter).  I'm just going to do a few sets pretty much, and focus on excellent form and control.  I dont want to do higher volume as it'll make my body more susceptible to whatever virus is going around.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Anyways, I'm going to do a light workout with legs today.  (If the gym is open on Easter).  I'm just going to do a few sets pretty much, and focus on excellent form and control.  I dont want to do higher volume as it'll make my body more susceptible to whatever virus is going around.



 We talked about that and your butt is staying out of the gym today  If not I'm going to come kick your butt  That sore throat of yours needs some rest since I'm not there to kiss it all better


----------



## Eggs (Apr 11, 2004)

No lifting today as per Dr Jenny's orders 

Thanks for taking good care of me baby


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Good choice!!  Hope you feel better and the throat doesn't get worse.


----------



## Cate (Apr 11, 2004)

Listen to your girl


----------



## Eggs (Apr 12, 2004)

Meal 1:
Scrambled Eggs
2 orange slices
banana
Cottage cheese

Meal 2:
Protein Shake
4 fish caps

Meal 3:
Deli turkey
shredded chicken
rice and black beans
cottage cheese
broccoli
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 4:
Protein Shake
4 fish caps
vitamins

Meal 5:
deli turkey
cottage cheese
shredded chicken
small bit of rice
brocolli

Meal 6:
Protein shake
Fish caps
*Leptigen Mass


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

How ya feeling?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

Where are the workouts Justin? Rest days today and yesterday?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Where are the workouts Justin? Rest days today and yesterday?


You need to read his journal better  The boy is sick and he's not allowed anywhere near the gym  His girl will kick his butt if he works out and I've heard she's a meanie


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

I can vouch for that!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I can vouch for that!





I'm really quite nice you know 

dork


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

See how she keeps calling me DORK!!!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 12, 2004)

Jenny - Wuv wou   Ummm, you wouldnt really come at me would you?  I'd hate to kick your butt out in the garden again 

Rock - Starting to feel a bit better.  Still feeling a bit weak and the throat is a tad bit raw still (+ a lil extra phlem), but doing well overall.

Monstar - I've decided to stay out of the gym while I was sick.  It'd put a hurting on my CNS to overextend it right while sick, and it wouldnt be fair to the other customers at the gym for me contaminate the environment there.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

Smart move man. I wish that I could do the same thing. For some reason I can't stay out of the gym no matter what, lol. It's like an addiction for me. What are you sick with?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 12, 2004)

Not sure exactly what it is... just a bug, probably a cold.  Living in college dorms this stuff goes around like its in style.  Yeah, I usually cant stay out of the gym too... but I told Jenny she had to stay home when she was sick, so its only fair she can do the same thing to me.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 14, 2004)

Back in Black!

Meal 1:
Protein Shake
Raw oatmeal
* Leptigen Mass

Note:  Went from waking up to working out... didnt want to have anything that would take longer to digest.  Needed that protein stat 

Today I'm doing a compilation workout becaue I missed on Monday.

Meal 2:
Protein shake w/ peanut butter 

Note: Post workout

Meal 3:
Chicken caesar salad
w/ blue cheese dressing

Meal 4:
Protein shake
fish caps

Meal 5:
2 pieces of fish
shredded chicken
A little of General Tsao's Chicken
black beans
cottage cheese


----------



## Cate (Apr 14, 2004)

Glad you are back Eggs


----------



## Eggs (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Cate!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 14, 2004)

Chest - RR

Incline Dumbells 8x70, 8x70, 8x70

Bench Press 10x135, 10x145, 10x155 (spotter)

Inline Flye 12x25, 11x30

Deltoids - RR

Single Arm Dumbell Press 8x35, 8x35, 6x40

Bent Lateral 2x20s (slight RC pinch), 10x15, 10x10s

Note: Those Single Arm BPs really wore out my deltoids and in the bent laterals I pinched a RC a bit starting off.  Dropped the weight and controled the movement and it stopped hurting.

Cable Side Lateral 12x20, 11x25

Biceps - RR

Alternating Dumbell Curl 8x40s, 4x40s->D1x35s->D2x30s

Cable Curl 10x80, 9x100

Concentration Curl 12x20s

Its was a good workout all in all.  Not used to doing deltoids on chet day, but it wasnt bad and could be good for changing up the routine a little. RC twinged a little, but its feeling fine now. Those single arm Presses really wear our the delts.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 15, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 1 1/2 yolks
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
scrambled eggs
cottage cheese
apple

Meal 3:
Assorted nuts
Protein shake
*Leptigen Mass

Note: Stomach is feeling a little quesy so I'm not going to be hitting any large meals today.  I'll try and get my calories up higher though.

Meal 4:
Protein shake
*Leptigen Mass

(Had an extra dose of LM today because my calories were a bit low.

Meal 5:
rice
some sort of brocolli chinese stuff
tuna
cottage cheese

Stomach is feeling so much better now 

Jenny... 

Meal 6:
Protein shake
4 oreo cookies  (lowfat... )
*Leptigen Mass


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2004)

What's up buddy? Still like the LG? Looks like a Good w/o, though it's gotta be tough doing shoulders w/ chest!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 15, 2004)

Workout - went for a 20 minute run earlier.  It was fun... I'm going to throw in a few short runs a week to help increase my cardiovascular systems performance... and I think it'll help my legs alot too.

Rock - Hey!  I'm still enjoying the LM, I think its good stuff. The gains are good.  It cant be comparied to the gains that you'd make on M1T or something along those lines I think, but I do think its good stuff and a good investment.  My weight is up about 6lbs from when I first started oh, two weeks ago.  So thats a good sign


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Up 6Lbs?  Damn, good work Eggs!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 15, 2004)

Premier - Thanks bud.  Yeah, up about 6lbs I do think.  I'll have to go get measured and what not.  I'm having to fine tune my diet a bit more as I think on LM you need to really be careful not to eat way too much because your body can store it a bit more quickly perhaps.  That said, my abs are looking better now IMO than when I started.  We'll see how it is after a few more weeks.

I'm almost done with my second container of Leptigen Mass.  Each one is lasting approximately 7 1/2 days or so.  I projected 8 days, but thats pretty spot on.  A little gets wasted by accidentally filling scoops a tad more than they should be, and a little more is wasted when you scoop around in the container and some blows out (because its so fine).

I did get a clump in my Leptigen the other day.  It was pretty large.  Fortuntely it was just about the size of a scoop so I just tossed it in my drink   Which might not have been wise, because it might have been only a single ingredient or something.

Ummm, and another thing... I wish they'd use just a little bit of tape and tape the scoop to the underside of the lid.  I know it sounds like a hassle... but that stuffs so fine that the scoop works its way down to the very bottom and you have to get a knife and try very gently to pull it up without stirring up too much powder into the air.

Good stuff overall though!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

When your done, just put the scoop on top of the container.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 15, 2004)

I do, I'm talking about when you initially get it.  Since I have a couple of the containers... I only had to fish around in the first one   Then I just kept using the same scoop on the next ones and left the one that came with them in it until I dug down that far


----------



## Eggs (Apr 16, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 2 yolks
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
Protein shake

Meal 3:
chicken
deli turkey
small bit of cottage cheese
carrots
broccoli

Meal 4:
Protein shake
Fish caps
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 5:
Protein shake

Meal 6:
chicken
rice
brocolli

Meal 7:
Turkey patties
*Leptigen Mass


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I do, I'm talking about when you initially get it.  Since I have a couple of the containers... I only had to fish around in the first one   Then I just kept using the same scoop on the next ones and left the one that came with them in it until I dug down that far


ha! I do the same thing!


----------



## Cate (Apr 16, 2004)

Lookin good Eggs

I got my leptigen Basic today and took 2x today. I have my off day Sat, so I will be back on it on Sunday. I'm anxious to see the changes!


----------



## Cate (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh yea....and the dust is fine. Good advice on the scoop


----------



## Eggs (Apr 16, 2004)

Burner - Yeah, I always hate digging in the protein containers too... I dont know why they dont just tape them to the underside of the lid or something.  Pay some kid $5.50 an hour to do it and he can do one every couple seconds... heck, charge the consumer the extra $.05 it costs


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

yeah...but that would make sense....


----------



## Eggs (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks Cate!

I hope you see some good results!  Like anything though you'll want to weight your results over time... I dont think just one container will make a huge difference, its more one of those things that you'd likely have to take a little while.  Alot of my weight gain I'm sure wasnt just solid muscle... its also from a little water retention due to the creatine in the Leptigen Mass.  I'll equal out though after I'm done.  I guess the pics after the trial is over will be more conclusive... as well as I'll post additional info like a week or two out as my body adjusts to coming off it.

Regardless, I hope that it works for you.  Dont forget to shake it every couple days!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2004)

Did I see some oreos in that diet  Haha, I'm glad you're enjoying your bulking 

Looking forward to pics


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2004)

How long is the bulk for Justin? I've decided to bulk too. I don't want what happened this year to happen next year.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 17, 2004)

Jenny - 

You're all I could ever need baby   Umm, but I wouldnt mind a few oreos now and then as well   I am enjoying my bulking, but you know, I enjoy my cutting too... I'm going to enjoy cleaning up my diet and seeing the fat falling off one day.

Oh, and 

Rock - I'm going to be bulking for a year or two   But with that kinda duration you have to make for a relatively clean bulk.  I dont want to be 30% bf at that time... so I need to be practical in my diet.  Regardless, I used to yo-yo by cutting every summer andgaining every Winter, and I never got anywhere.  So I'm going to bulk for perhaps two years and see how that works out for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2004)

Cool, your going to be a monster buddy! Just make sure you can trim down in time for your wedding! LOL


----------



## Eggs (Apr 17, 2004)

Back - RR

CG Weighted Chin 7x25, 6x25

WG T-Bar Row 10x70, 10x90

Dumbell Row 12x60, 10x65

Pullover 15x50, 12x55

Ooooh, hurt so good 

Triceps - RR

Weighted Dips 7x45, 8x45, 7x45

Pushdowns - 10x130, 8x140

Kickback 11x15, 12x15

Ab workout...

Weighted situps

Hanging leg lifts

Hanging knee lifts


----------



## Eggs (Apr 17, 2004)

Meal 1:
Protein shake
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
P/W Protein shake
fish caps

Meal 3:
Teryaki chicken sandwhich (Subway 

Meal 4:
Protein shake
Fish caps
Leptigen Mass

Snack:
Non-Caffeinated Caramel Frappacino  Damn me...

Meal 5:
2 chicken breasts (so far  )


----------



## Eggs (Apr 17, 2004)

Legs - RR

Single Leg Extension - 10x100, 8x120

Hack Squat - 12x90, 12x180, 12x230

On LEgged Leg Press - 15x90, 12x110, 12x110

  Damn you GP!

(I almost passed out on this one... the last rep on my left leg of the last set I started getting the ol clear vision and sudden sense of euphoria that comes shortly before buckling like a $2 ho   It was good  )

Lying Leg Curl 8x110, 6x120

Stiff Deadlift - 10x135, 10x135

Not feeling so great at this point of the workout, just a bit worn and having a hard time lifting the legs... I really needed to suck it up 

Single Leg curl - 12x40

Deltoids - For Fun 

Shoulder Press 3x135

Thats a new weight for me... I've never gotten the 45s up before on a seated shoulder press.  Good things are happening, I cant wait until the next power session after next weeks shock therapy


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

good job on the weight, justin!

so, you got the wobbly legs now? Don't ya just LOVE that? You step off the cub and your legs about buckle from underneath you?
yeah.......


----------



## Eggs (Apr 17, 2004)

Haha, nah B... they werent so bad by the time I'd gotten showered and stuff after working out... but walking inbetween the machines the knees buckled a few times


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

great! Wish I could see your version of walkig like 'frankenstein' in a couple days!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

Caramel Frappuccino® Blended Coffee:

Calories   530  
Fat Calories   150  
Total Fat (g)   17  
Saturated Fat (g)   11  
Cholesterol (mg)   70  
Sodium (mg)   340  
Total Carbohydrates (g)   83  
Fiber (g)   0  
*Sugars (g)   71  *
Protein (g)   7


----------



## Eggs (Apr 18, 2004)

Mmmm, and it was worth every second of cardio I'll have to do   Dont be jealous 



> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Caramel Frappuccino® Blended Coffee:
> 
> Calories   530
> ...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2004)

Well at least you got 7 worthless grams of protein from it  Wow, I didn't know those drinks had that much sugar in them. Now I'm glad i don't drink coffee.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 18, 2004)

Meal 1:
Protein shake
fish caps
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
Chicken
mashed potatos
squash
shredded carrots

Meal 3:
Chicken breast

Meal 4:
Protein shake
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 5:
Deli turkey
polish sausage sandwhich
shredded carrots
cauliflower

Meal 6:
Turkey Burgers
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 7:
Protein shake
fish caps


----------



## Eggs (Apr 18, 2004)

Glutes are sore!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 18, 2004)

Going to post a few pics... I'm feeling so bloated these days, and I can see it in the pics.  Going to start doing sprints 2 or 3 times a week in the mornings for a little bit.

Anyways, the pics..


----------



## Eggs (Apr 18, 2004)

Chest - Its looking flabby... but I can see some size increases, and I think its definitely stronger than I've seen some strength gain as well.  I've been feeling bloated, and its totally visible that I am.  Regardless, heres the pic.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 18, 2004)

Side - Can see a little additional width in the side.  And not just in the belly   Regardless, it'll be nice to get my waist trim again one day.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 18, 2004)

Flexed Back - I kinda just threw this in for fun.  I think I can see some muscular improvements in my flexed back over before.  I'd like to think so at least.  Here it is...


----------



## Eggs (Apr 18, 2004)

A few measurements:

Biceps: 15 1/8"

(an increase of about 1/8th I think)

Waist: 32 1/2"

(increase of about 1/2" Whoops)

Chest: 43"

Same


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

great shots, eggs! Like the back shot! Good size!
keep it up!
I actually went to the gym today...wahoo!
...


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

Back is looking bigger


----------



## Eggs (Apr 18, 2004)

Jenny - Thanks Babe   My trainer is still working with me... but I think she'll really help me get there 

B - Thanks, its one of my favorite (if not "the" favorite) body parts.  I should probably give my shoulders the TLC I give my back, they'd benefit   Good to hear you got to the gym... hows your business coming?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

it's ok...still trying to find the time to get with my buddy and my tax guy to get our corporation put together. I had mine done...my friend...aka..kackass..saidwe should join forces  about 2 weeks after I paid out my $ to get my corporation formed...so..if any more $$ has to go out to redo it..he is paying...

he and I may be going to Phoenix this coming weekend to look ito another business oportunity. It's all about the benjemins....


----------



## Eggs (Apr 18, 2004)

Thats right... bust out some of those $s.  Everything going well on the home front?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

yep!
Kristen gets back form her parent's tomorow afternoon (Nebraska) and she and I are meeting friends @ Applebees for dinner. (geta  steak..get a free drink..get a perferct margarita..very good)

gona ust my ass on legs tomorrow to earn it!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 18, 2004)

Sounds great bro... one of these days when Jenny and I are back in the States we'll have to meet up.  We'll see if I can swing some cheap plane tickets next winter  Doubt it, but its worth a try 

Have fun with your girl bro, and of course work those legs hard!  Its bed time for me... talk to you later!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

later, Justin!
I get the feeling..if you post 1st thing in the moring..I'll still be here...


----------



## Eggs (Apr 18, 2004)

Haha, well perhaps... when is your shift change? Oh, and whats your corporation doing?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

0600 mountain time (0800) for you former military folk..


It's justa central place for things to fall under. When I go into investment properties, put them under the copr, instead of my name, insurance reasons.
I am gona send you some info later on something else I am getting into that you may find interesting


----------



## Eggs (Apr 18, 2004)

Sounds good bro, I'll post a note when I wake up to see if you're around.

Yeah, definitely send me some info.  Incorporating is always the way to go... well, depending on the venture.  Regardless, it certainly does limit your liability, which is more important than ever these days.  Anyways, I'm off to bed for real now, just had to send some love PMs to my hottie 

Take it easy bro.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

later!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

Great progress man. Back looks awesome!! And I can tell a real difference in chest also, looks harder more dense!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 19, 2004)

B - Later!

Rock - Thanks bud... my back is feeling good.  Its still a little tight from last Friday, and my legs are still hurting from Saturday.  Always a good sign


----------



## Eggs (Apr 19, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 1 yolk
raw oats
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
Protein shake
fish caps

Meal 3:
3 bread rolls
salmon salad w/ dressing

Meal 4:
Protein shake
fish caps
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 5:
Rice
Chicken
cottage cheese
delit turkey
broccoli

(I'm trying smaller sizes, I think I've been gorging myself too much  )

Meal 6:
Protein shake
fish caps
* Leptigen Mass


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2004)

look at that..can I call it..or can I call it?
Shift change!
later bro!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Justin!  Nice picts man.  Gaining some good size for sure.  Bulk for 2 yrs?  Thats a loong time lol


----------



## Eggs (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Premier!

Thanks!  I've been working hard at it... despite being sick and what not.  Making gains though as well I think 

Yeah, I'm probably going to bulk for two years or so.  I usually do like 6 month bulks over the winter and then cut, but then I end up loosing all the muscle that I gained.  I need to focus on putting on some size first, and then I need to focus on creating a decent diet/routine that keeps as much muscle around as possible while encouraging fat loss   That'll be a ways away though!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, you have a looong time to work on it(routine) 

How often do you get sick?  Any idea what causes it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

It's called looooovvveeeesick


----------



## Eggs (Apr 19, 2004)

Premier - I almost never get sick... just being in the dorm with this unsanitary mofos got me recently.  Other than that though I'm almost never sick, and if I am I generally get over it pretty quickly.  FYI and I'm not trying to sell anything, I did notice that when I was on glutamine my immune system was even stronger 

Rock -  Haha, I'm always lovesick bro


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Ahh... Dorm, that explains it.  Glutamine?  haha!  

Well, ScottTrout takes it along with a lot of others.  But I have read some things by David Tolsom(sp?) and I dont think I will be taking it anytime soon. 

Along with everything I read, I take with a grain of salt.  Only me trying it out, will tell if it works.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 19, 2004)

Even if its a placebo it still seems to work for me.  I've never really cared if something worked by placebo or not, as long as I got results 

Ummm, David Tolson


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

I take Glutamine. Since I've taken that and BCAA's I haven't been sick in quite a long time. And I was getting sick pretty often.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 20, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 scoop protein powder
raw oats
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
scrambled eggs
cottage cheese
banana

Meal 3:
granola bar
protein shake
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 4:
Protein shake
granola bar

(In school... I could take food, but I sit in classes straight for 4 hours.  Well, no excuses, its because I'm friggin lazy).

Meal 5:
Sandwhich w/ turkey meat

Meal 6:
Protein shake
fish caps
*Leptigen Mass


----------



## Eggs (Apr 20, 2004)

Workout:

15 minutes of sprints in the morning 

I was sooo starving afterwards


----------



## Eggs (Apr 20, 2004)

Mondays Workout -

Chest - Shock

Superset Cable Crossover/ Incline Press 10x60/10x125, 10x65/8x135

Superset Incline Flye/Dips 10x25s/10x35, 8x30s/9x35

Machine Bench Press 10x200->8x170->4x130->4x110

Biceps - Shock

Superset EZ Bar Curl/CG Chin 10x80/4xBW->LPD 140x6

Superset Preacher Curl/Reverse Curl 6x50/8x50

Cable Single Arm Curl 8x45->6x35->7x25


----------



## Jenny (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey honey  What kind of granola bars do you eat?  
Workouts are looking massive


----------



## Eggs (Apr 20, 2004)

Erm, I'm not sure what kinda they were.  They were pretty high carb... but most granola bars are.  I think they are a generic kind that my school gets, because we can buy them for $.25 each   Its a cheap carb solution for my protein drinks 

Goodnight honey...


----------



## Eggs (Apr 21, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 1 yolk
raw oats
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
Protein shake w/ peanut butter

(Post workout)

Meal 3:
chicken casserole
rice
cottage cheese
broccoli

Meal 4:
little bit of protein (need to buy some more)
*Leptigen Mass


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> It's called looooovvveeeesick





Morning Eggs!!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

How things college boy?  

You must be getting pretty excited with you summer vacation and even better, having your sweetie come to America for a year!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh man NT, I'm ready for college to be over... know what I mean!  Of course... haha.  But yeah, I cant wait for this summer, and to bring my hottie back with me to the US for the next year.  Then it'll be my turn to go over there I think


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

would you go there for school or work?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 21, 2004)

Perhaps a bit of both... I'd like to go there and finish up my schooling long distance so I can be close to Jenny.  I have about a year left after Jenny's exchange year is up.  But it'd be nice if I could find a small job to work at for a bit on the side.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 21, 2004)

Back - Shock

Superset Pullover/WG Pulldown 10x65/10x80, 10x65/5x80->4x70

Superset Stiff Arm Pulldown/ Reverse Grip Bent Rows 9x70/9x145, 7x70->2x60/8x145

Dropset CG Seated Row 6x180, 4x150, 4x130, 6x100

Triceps - Shock

Superset Pushdown/CG Bench 9x80/10x115, 8x80/6x135

Superset Reverse Grip Pushdown/ Incline Overheard Ext 10x80/6x50, 8x90/5x50-> 2 negatives

Dropset Weighted Bench Dip 10x35->10x25->10xBW

10x45->10x35


----------



## Jenny (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey hottie pants  I miss you


----------



## Eggs (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey hottie pants  I miss you



Hey sexy grrl   I'm missing you too!  Hey, look at that... uh huh, in your sig.  29 days! 

See you soon love


----------



## Eggs (Apr 22, 2004)

There would have been alot more smilies in that post baby, but the happy nazi shot it down 

Either way, you know how you make me feel


----------



## Eggs (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning Cardio: Sprints x 15 minutes

Meal 1:
3 egg whites, 1 yolk
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
scrambled eggs
2 egg whites
2 slices bacon
cottage cheese
bowl of granola w/ milk

Meal 3:
Sobe bar
trail mix

Note - I need to pick up some more protein soon... I waited too long to order and now I'll have to buy through the evil GNC 

Drink:
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 4:
Deli turkey
cottage cheese
broccoli

Meal 5:
Protein shake
fish caps
*Leptigen Mass


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1145 Here is the new stuff at Bulk.  I live on the westcoast, and it takes less than 4 days to get to me.  Order today you'll make it on time 

Another note, you have some good thickness in that new back pic.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 22, 2004)

For some reason I cant establish a connection to Bulk Nutrition/1Fast...

I've been trying for weeks now, but for some reason theres a glitch somewhere along the way


----------



## Eggs (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh, and thanks Premier 

I wanna be thick like mud, know what I'm saying?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 22, 2004)

Got my protein again tonight so I can stop slacking with that   These next two weeks are going to be a little busy... but hopefully not so much that it disrupts my schedule. Just finals   I have a couple papers due and what not.  Which is good, so I can relax and focus on my lifting


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2004)

hey Eggs....stopping by to say 

Don't you have any supp stores besides GNC??? I hate that place....overpiced scam There is this supp shop in the city that is totally discounted ....I love it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey buddy. What protein did you get? Good luck with finals and all. whew, glad I'm not doing that right now


----------



## Eggs (Apr 23, 2004)

Not going to post meals today... needless to say, it was high protein, medium carb, medium fats.

I'll post my routine later on 

Rock - I just got some GNC whey.  I'll need to order one or two of those 10lb bags from allthewhey or something before I go to Sweden for the Summer 

Thanks!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Journal is really looking good Eggs, nice work man. I am curious at this point how do you feel about Leptigen Mass? 

Also, BulkNutrition.com seems to be pretty decent for supplements, but I would definitely look into 1Fast400.com. I have never found a site as quick with shipping, etc. as 1Fast400 is. Just an idea.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2004)

You're not allowed to not post your meals..  Oh, that's right, I'm not your personal trainer  

Guys, I found the perfect gym for Justin to work out at this summer  It's one of the biggest places with competing BBs here and he's going to get motivated


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Monstar, 1fast400 and Bulknutrition are the same company. Mike changed the name awhile back to bulknutrition


----------



## Eggs (Apr 24, 2004)

Jenny - Yeah, I didnt post my meals because they kinda sucked and had too much protein powder via whey and not enough solid foods   If I remember right they were:

Meal 1:
Protein shake
fish caps
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
scrambled eggs
cottage cheese
orange

Meal 3:
Protein shake
*Leptigen mass

Meal 4:
Protein shake
pretzels

Meal 5:
Turkey sandwhich

Yeah baby, I'm really looking forward to that gym and I'm going to be busting my butt hard all summer in there   Thanks for taking such good care of me


----------



## Eggs (Apr 24, 2004)

MonStar - I feel pretty good about Leptigen Mass.  Unfortunately I dont think I've been getting enough calories so I'm not letting it work to its potential.  I'm increasing my carbs and fats.

Yeah, I usually do order through 1Fast/BN... but for some reason I cant access them through my schools network.  I'm not sure whats up with that   I'll need to make an order before I go though because I'll need one or two 10lb bags in Sweden this summer


----------



## Eggs (Apr 24, 2004)

Yesterday workout -

Deltoids - Shock

Superset Seated side lateral/hammer machine press 10x20s/10x90, 10x25s/110x8

Superset Rev. Pec Deck/WG Upright Row 10x60/8x80, 10x70/8x80

Dropset Cable Front Raise 6x40->7x30->8x20

Ab work...


----------



## Eggs (Apr 24, 2004)

Meal 1:
Protein shake
fish caps
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
Protein shake w/ peanut butter'

(post workout)

Meal 3:
Deli turkey
pasta
brocolli 2 cheese slices

Meal 4:
Protein shake
fish caps
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 5:
Pasta
shredded chicken
deli turkey
2 orange slices

I've upped my carbs a little bit... my weights being plateuing and I need to get it moving again.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 24, 2004)

Legs - Shock

Superset Leg Extension/Front Squat 10x200/8x155, 8x210/8x155

Superset Leg Extension/Leg Press 8x220/8x270, 7x230/8x360

Dropset Lunge 10x95...

* I had to take a few minutes to recover because on that last few rep in leg press I got a splitting headache in the back of my head and I pretty much couldnt work out.  Ran cold water over the back of the head for a minute or two and that made it feel a bit better.  Still have a slight headache though.

Superset Seated leg curl/toes pointed hyperextension 10x100/10x35, 10x110/10x35

Dropset Leg Curl 8x100, 6x70
(should have been single leg curl)

Dropset standing calf raises 10x200->8x160, 8x220->6x180


----------



## Eggs (Apr 25, 2004)

Meal 1:
raw oats
* Leptigen Mass

(went to the campus dining hall for breakfast right after eating that stuff and was going to get my protein there... but it was closed :grumble )

Meal 2:
4 salisbury steaks
pasta w/ cream cause
cottage cheese
brocolli
apple peel

Meal 3:
8 crackers
Protein shake
fish caps

Meal 4:
rice
pork loin w/ honey mustard
cottage cheese
brocolli

Meal 5:
heaping teaspoon of PB
protein shake
fish caps
*Leptigen Mass


----------



## Eggs (Apr 25, 2004)

Was going to go for a jog this morning but Jenny told me to not get carried away with the cardio.  So I'll stick to just doing sprints on Tue/Thurs.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 25, 2004)

Tomorrow I'm going to change up my routine a bit for a week I think.  Usually I dont chest/biceps, back/triceps, shoulders, legs.

This week I'm going to do Chest/Triceps, Back/Biceps, Shoulders, Legs

Still sticking to GPs routine.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 25, 2004)

Jenny told you, huh? That girl seems kinda bossy you know  But I think she means well 
You're doing súch a great job honey and I'm so proud of you  Can't wait to be at the beach with you this summer and enjoy your buff bod all close to me 

Wuv wouuu!!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, that Jenny girl is kinda bossy sometimes    But she definitely means well and has good advice 

Thanks honey, I'm looking forward to being on the beach with my sexy grrl this summer


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2004)

Meal 1:
Protein shake
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
Post workout protein shake

followed soon after by

Meal 3:
Sesame chicken
rice
cottage cheese
brocolli

Meal 4:
Turkey patties
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 5:
rice
sesame chicken
BBQ chicken
summer squash
cottage cheese

Meal 6:
Protein shake
fish caps
*Leptigen Mass


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2004)

My calves are still feeling shredded from those dropset calf raises I did saturday.  Feels good


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2004)

My headache from saturday came back full force when I was lifting today.  Seems to be exacerbated by having alot of pressure.  A friend had some Ibuprofin though and it was a real life saver... made the headache just a dull one instead of splitting.

on the bright side, I made some nice gains


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2004)

Chest - Power

Dumbell Bench Press - 6x90s, 5x90s, 4x90s

Incline Press - 6x135, 6x145, 6x155

Weighted Dips - 6x45, 6x45, 6x70

Triceps - Power

CG Bench Press - 6x135, 5x145, 4x145

Skull Crushers - 6x80, 5x80

Single Arm Dumbell Ext. 5x20s

Really good workout overall.  Some of the poundages are higher than the last power workout I had... and I put triceps in with today so even though they were lower, I pre-exhausted them while doing chest.

I did have a friend there to spot me... which made going all out a bit easier


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2004)

For comparison, heres the last power workout I did 

Dumbell Press 6x85s, 5x85s, 5x85s

Incline Press 5x135, 6x135, 3x145 -> D135x1, 6x135

Weighted Dips 6+45, 3+45 -> D 1+45


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 26, 2004)

Great job buddy! Those are some awesome lifts. Are you breathing when you lift? Or torking your head when you struggle? Sometimes those things will give you headaches.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Rock!  Ummm, I'm pretty sure I'm breathing... but I might have really stressed a muscle in my neck just from squeezing it so hard.  I was giving it all I had and that usually means torquing the body a bit just from the pressure.

It still hurts a bit when the blood pressure increases... so I'm going to skip sprints tomorrow and try and get a full night of rest.  I went and had my blood pressure checked today and it was a little higher than normal for me but still in acceptable range.  I think a couple of days will clear it up, and from now on I'll just make sure and not torque my neck any when I'm pushing it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, the torqueing does it to me! Why is your blood pressure up? Are you stressed?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Eggs!

Those are some really nice lifts... awesome increase from the last Power w/o, too.  Are you doing P/RR/RR/S or P/RR/S?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

I need to try those dropset calf raises.  Looking good Eggs!


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Chest - Power
> 
> Dumbell Bench Press - 6x90s, 5x90s, 4x90s
> ...



Hey eggs, just stoppin by. everything's looking good bro. 
thanks for posting in my pics. its good to get advice/critcism/ANYthing that'll help.

and btw, i see everyone around here is starting to really enjoy that LIGHT WEIGHT


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2004)

Rock - It might not have been up before I got hurt and thats increased it... or perhaps just end of the year stuff with school has it going a bit higher.

Monolith - I'm doing P/RR/S But sometimes I go P/P/RR/S as I like the power phases   I think its important not to stay on them too long though, 2 or 3 weeks of it and you stop making progress.

Premier - Yeah bud, give them a go... they are still all sore and hard to walk on tonight 

Flex - Thanks for stopping by bro... light weight?  Damn...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Premier - Yeah bud, give them a go... they are still all sore and hard to walk on tonight
> 
> Flex - Thanks for stopping by bro... light weight? :angry: Damn...



Im on TP's program.. so not for a while. 

Light weight is what Ron Coleman calls everything.  Even when he is bangin out 200Lb DB's he is screamin "LIGHT WEIGHT"


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2004)

Ahh, okay... haha.  I'll feel better about them when I hve the 150s up...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ahh, okay... haha.  I'll feel better about them when I hve the 150s up...



I dont understand...

It was a compliment.  Flex stated that you enjoyed the "light weight" when in actuality it means your going pretty heavy, and doing quite well.  Am I over explanatory?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2004)

Haha, I understood you bro   I'm just saying that I'm still feeling pretty small and cant wait to get the big stuff up.

Oh, and Flex... now that I understand what you were saying, Thanks!  Still have a long ways to go though to catch your bench


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Light weight is what Ron Coleman calls everything.  Even when he is bangin out 200Lb DB's he is screamin "LIGHT WEIGHT"


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> It was a compliment.  Flex stated that you enjoyed the "light weight" when in actuality it means your going pretty heavy, and doing quite well.



thanks premo, you're saving me lots of typing


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2004)

Haha, how was I to know?    Ah well, guess I'd better get some Ronnie lifting videos one of these days...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

Was'sup, brotha!
keep rocking! Making great progress...keep doing what you are doing....

Hate having headaches when lifting. had some sinus probls for some time now, myself. had a wierd thing happen to me a couple years ago with sinus pressure, and I don't lift w/ sinus..long story.

I like the 'light weight' analogy.
1st time I tried to do incline bd presses w/ 100'ers...the spotter grabbed one db for me, adn replied, 'Damn, that's heavy'
"NO IT"S NOT!"
I had to yell back to clear the 'negative' statement. Now..AFTER i did my set, I agreed that it was heavy..


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

DEFINITELY get his vids.

best investment in BB i've ever made. ok, besides my gym pass. and besides Pumping Iron. and besides Arnold's encyclopedia. well, let's put it this way, its ONE of the best investments i've made haha.

honestly bro, once you see it you'll be amazed. he deads 850x2, bent rows 495x8, tbar rows 12, yes 12 plates for like 10 reps, inclines 200lb db's for reps, and frontsquats 585 for 6 reps.....all while yelling "LIGHT WEIGHT...YEEEEEEEEAH BUDDDDDDDDDY........LIGHT WEIGHT BABAAAAAAAAAY". haha greatest thing EVER.

i heard he just came out with a new video too, i gotta get jumpin on that one


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I like the 'light weight' analogy.
> 1st time I tried to do incline bd presses w/ 100'ers...the spotter grabbed one db for me, adn replied, 'Damn, that's heavy'
> "NO IT"S NOT!"
> I had to yell back to clear the 'negative' statement. Now..AFTER i did my set, I agreed that it was heavy..



its so funny, cuz i always joke around and yell LIGHT WEIGHT at the gym to my buddies...along with many other Ronnie words of wisdom....(its esp. funny cuz of his "Mike Tysonesque" voice)

"Why do we do dis? Cuz its Light, dat's why".
"Dat was LIGHT. REEEEEEEEAL LIGHT".
hahahaha, sorry about the intrusion eggs. burner just got me going haha.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Yea, his "Mike Tysonesque" voice.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> 
> hahahaha, sorry about the intrusion eggs. burner just got me going haha.


man..I wish I had that effect on j'bo..


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

Flex - I'm going to have to try that "light weight" stuff in the gym!   Unfortunately, people might just agree with that statement 

Premier - Getting all crazy up in my journal ya ho? Haha, its cool, fun havin the guys whoring the place up now and then.

Burner - You've got a girl ya big ho


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

Meal 1:
Protein shake
fish caps
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
2 hard boiled egg whites
scrambled eggs
bisquits and gravy
cottage cheese
apple peel

Meal 3:
Granola bar
Protein shake
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 4:
Chicken w/ cream sauce
black beans w/bacon & steak bits w/ onion
cottage cheese
granola w/ milk
brocolli

Meal 5:
4 crackers
3 egg whites, 2 yolks
2 turkey pattis

Meal 6:
Protein shake
fish caps
*Leptigen Mass


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Burner - You've got a girl ya big ho


oh yeah....

ALmost became single over the weekend. Seems I still occasionally suffer from 'foot in mouth' disease....
Got it taken care of though..
Yep, just had to lay down the law.
As I was at work, I took a firm hold on the receiver and spoke the words:
HEY WOMAN! I HAVE SOMETHING TO TELL YOU! AND YOU BETTER LISTEN TO ME!
I'm sorry...


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

Haha, yeah... its kinda funny like that.  I get the foot in mouth disease every now and then too.

I'd never tell Jenny "Listen woman..." unless I was close enough to put her in a chicken wing so she couldnt move and would have to listen to me   She's pretty fiesty sometimes 

Well, I have told her to "just listen" before when I tried to explain something... but I can almost hear her wanting to punch me in the eye across the line 

Good man, a little "sorry" can go a long ways 

Is your girl as argumentative as mine is?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2004)

yeah....fiesty swedish women....ya can't beat em..


ok, so I didn't say: "Now listen woman!" 
that was purely for theatrical and humor purposes. 
I seem to say sorry more than she does....women really do rule...(Just don't tell them that)


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

Shhhh... women dont really rule, we can get the upper hand 

As long as we resign ourselves to spanking it...

and as long as we dont mind cooking all our meals...

and if we dont really want to snuggle with them and enjoy their company...

umm, and if we dont mind the though of a crappy relationship...

Damn, that doesnt sound so hot anymore.  Well, I hope Jenny can go for an equal relationship, cause I'm too damn stubborn for anything else


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2004)

me too. I don't want to control, and will not be controlled.
I think she is 'jockying' for control of the relationship....


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2004)

You gotta break her now Burner and Justin! If you don't, after the wedding you'll be their little bitch for life!!! Lay down the law and let them know who's boss!  J/K


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah Rock, and then we could form a club with you, since you've been there for a while now  

Jockeying for control would just piss me off... if it comes down to it, just suplex her Burner


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

I took the day off of sprinting.  My schedule usually has them today, but I needed a bit of rest time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2004)

How much have you gained so far? I've gained 20lbs since deciding not to do the comp!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

Haha, dont get too carried away Rock  Remember, its feels like you're getting huge... but you have to take a whole lot off later on 

Right now I'm around 186lbs I think.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah, I really didn't "mean" to put this weight on


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

It happens


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You gotta break her now Burner and Justin! If you don't, after the wedding you'll be their little bitch for life!!! Lay down the law and let them know who's boss!  J/K


Actually, there is some truth in that statement, Rock-
My life-long friend and I were talkig today. he was in a situation sort of like mine, but worse. he said he was doing the same thing I am doing now. just let the 'little' things slide, until it got out of hand.
I tried calling her tis evening, but she wasn't near her phone. I was going to just tellher how I felt. 
So, I will have to construct a nice email lettign her know how I feel tonight and we will talk about it tomorrow.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah... do so B.

Haha, I had a pretty good lift in the gym today.  A trainer I'm friends with there said that the reasons I'm getting headaches still since leg day (saturday) is that while doing the leg press I probably lost my form and allowed my spine to slip a little somewhere.  A chiro appointment should make it like new 

I'm glad to hear that news, I was worried I'd burst something and was bleeding in the brain 

On another note... made new increases in stength today.  AGAIN!

I kept saying under my breath "Light weight... light weight fucker".  It motivates, no doubt about it.

Thanks for that line Flex!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice...


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I kept saying under my breath "Light weight... light weight fucker".  It motivates, no doubt about it.
> 
> Thanks for that line Flex!



Dat's my boy 

Now when you start even more advanced, you can start screaming "LIGHT WEIGHT.........YEEEEEEEAH BUDDYYYYYYYY.....LIGHT WEIGHT BABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY" across the whole gym. then people will know your serious


----------



## Eggs (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah bro, I didnt want to get too carried away less some big guy come and put more weight on and say "there, now stop bitching about it" 

Later on I'll definitely increase the volume as the lifts get big!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 28, 2004)

Back - Power

Bent Barbell Row - 6x185, 4x185, 4x185, 1x205

Weighted Chin - 5x25, 5x25, 2x25->2x10->2xBW

CG Seated Row - 6x180, 4x200, 3x200->2x170

Reverse Bent Row - 6x155, 5x175

Biceps - Power

EZ-Bar Curl - 6x90, 4x90

Preacher Curl - 6x50, 6x50, 5x60

Hammer Curl - 4x35

And I'm done...


----------



## Eggs (Apr 28, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 2 yolks
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
Post workout protein shake

Meal 3:
Turkey roast
mini bagel

Meal 4:
Sesame chicken
steamed rice
protein shake
fortune cookie
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 5:
steamed rice
sesame chicken
brocolli

Meal 6:
1/2 protein shake (21g protein)
2 turkey patties

Meal 7:
3 egg whites, 1 yolk
turkey roast
* Leptigen Mass

To get big, ya gotta eat big!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2004)

Damn Eggs, that is a good workout! Great job. Especially with those rows!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks Rock... goals 3 plates on each side


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> goals 3 plates on each side



for forearms? HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 28, 2004)

Er, well for rows   But I'd like to do forearms with that kinda weight too... I'd have some gnarly forearms.


----------



## Flex (Apr 28, 2004)

shit bro, 315 for rows? damn!

when i'm doing only 135 my lower back burns too bad. granted, i row after i deadlift, so my lower back is already beatk, but maybe i don't do them right?? plus i feel like i use to much arms and not enough back.......whats wrong with me? haha


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2004)

Great workout honey  I heard someone looked like a sexy rock star  Wish I could have been there to see you in action 

Soon


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

Flex - Well, I'm up to 205 for bent rows... pretty soon I'm hoping to have 225 down.  Then I just got some hard workout time to make it to 315   Yeah, doing the deads before rows could be beating you.  Though, you need to make sure and lock your lower back as much as possible I think when you're doing them.  Do you have a slight arch in your back when you're doing your rows?  If you lock that out it might cut down on the lower back pain.  Though if done with good form I think that 135 can still develop some good muscle. Obviously cause ya got a big back! 

Jenny - Thanks honey, I wish you could have been there with me too... lets work out together soon


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

Meal 1:
Protein shake
fish caps
peanut butter
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
2 hardboiled egg whites
3 scrambled eggs
4 sausages
cottage cheese
granola w/ 2% milk
banana

Meal 3:
rice
seafood jambalaya
deli turkey
shredded chicken
cottage cheese

Meal 4:
Protein shake
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 5:
1 scoop Wild rice
3 pork loin
3 orange slices
cottage cheese
egg salad
brocolli

Meal 6:
Protein shake
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 7:
Chicken Cobb Salad from McDonals
w/ Newmans Own Cobb sauce


----------



## Jenny (Apr 29, 2004)

That's a lot of fat in meal 2


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

Uh huh, and alot of carbs too! 

I decided I need more fat in my diet.  Maybe not quite that much though... and I need to spread it out more evenly.

edit: and thanks for checking on my diet baby


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Uh huh, and alot of carbs too!
> 
> I decided I need more fat in my diet.  Maybe not quite that much though... and I need to spread it out more evenly.



lmao

Yeah, ive "decided i need more fat in my diet" too... but it usually happens while im eyeing the jar of natty PB.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

Screw Natty... I got for the Peter Pan!

Now wheres that fat ass smiley I'll be needing soon...


----------



## Pepper (Apr 29, 2004)

[IMG2]http://pepperhorton.home.mindspring.com/smilies/fatbanana.gif[/IMG2]


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> [IMG2]http://pepperhorton.home.mindspring.com/smilies/fatbanana.gif[/IMG2]



Fucked Company!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Fucked Company!


yep


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> yep



lmao, who are you on FC?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

Haha, that smiley aint smiling guys... the boy better put a little pink in his cheeks if he's going to be tossing back those ho hos


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, that smiley aint smiling guys... the boy better put a little pink in his cheeks if he's going to be tossing back those ho hos


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

Ummm, let me post some weekly thoughts on Leptigen Mass.

So far Leptigen Mass has treated me really well.  I've made consistent strength gains and I do believe that while my body isnt gaining incredible amounts of weight that I'm loosing some body fat and replacing it with muscle.  The only way to tell that is when I take my final pics next week.  As far as strength gains, as you guys can see in my lifting, my lifts have gone up quite a bit since the beginning.

Specifically, look at pullups - added about 15lbs, seated cable rows +30lbs, bent over rows - increased a bit, but I feel alot more confident with the 185lbs than I was before and my form has improved.

In chest my flat bench dumbells have increased 5lbs each (t10lbs), and I felt stronger in those than I did doing the 85s.  My incline has increased drastically, even after doing a couple sets of whoop ass flat dumbells.

Anyways, increased are pretty consistant across the board.

I didnt really have any adverse side affects from the Leptigen Mass... I'm quite sure my current headache isnt do to that and is instead due to slipping something a little in my back on the leg press.  Soon to be corrected by my chiro   I have been breaking out a bit and not eating anything to promote it... so that could potentially be LM related.

I think its pretty important to maintain a really strict diet while on Leptigen.  I mean, to within 100 calories of where you want it to be of course.  Its easy to eat less than you need to when you are taking LM, especially when you are first starting out because of the bloated and full feelings you get.  I am not really experiencing the bloated feelings anymore.  I do think that Leptigen Mass should be mixed with water and consumed with a meal and not taken with Protein.  I dont get the same full feeling when taken with protein for some reason.  Perhaps it reacts differently when consumed in water with solids than when consumed with protein powder.

I've also been feeling extremely dry lately.  I feel like I could just drink and drink and drink.  Even when I'm drinking a couple liters a day I'm still pretty thirsty.  If you're going to take this I definitely recommend drinking like a madman (woman...)  umm (water that is).  You'll need it.  Probably the creatine pyruvate in it.

I'll have more thoughts later... I'll post them then.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Apr 30, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 2 yolks
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
Protein Shake w/ peanut butter

Snack:
1 Miller Light 

Meal 3:
sesame chicken
white rice
broccoli
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 4:
Protein shake

Meal 5:
2 turkey pattis

Meal 6:
Protein shake

Meal 7:


----------



## Eggs (Apr 30, 2004)

Delts - Power

Military Press 6x115, 6x125, 3x135, 5x135 (w/ spot) Light Weight 

Upright Row 6x110, 6x125, 4x135

"Cheat" Lateral 6x25s, 6x30s, 5x30s

Bent Over Dumbell Posterior raise -  10x15

Abs - Hanging leg lifts, weighted decline sit-ups, knee lifts... yo mama...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2004)

WOW! Look at those upright rows! Your doing more for upright row than for MP. (which is an impressive lift also ) Great job.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Rock!

Yeah... after I got doen doing military presses I went to do uprights and I just got this surge of need to eat up some iron.  So I paced back and forth a little bit saying "Light Weight" to myself and then went at it.  The 110 felt like nothing, so I had to up it some 

How are your lifts doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2004)

Going good though I still have alot of pain in my arms. Weights are still going up though so I'm happy  I tried saying light weight today and your right, it does work!


----------



## Flex (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> So I paced back and forth a little bit saying "Light Weight" to myself and then went at it.  The 110 felt like nothing, so I had to up it some



SEE! haha 

wait till you start screaming it, you'll be throwing weights through the roof! 

p.s. are you mad that i'm single handedly "extincting" your family (egg whites)


----------



## Eggs (Apr 30, 2004)

Rock - Cool, glad you're feeling a bit better... I hope the arm pain keeps improving.

Flex - Yeah, I saw a guy doing 225 on shoulder presses today and I was thinking... damn I'm going to get me some weight like that.

Ahh, you can wipe those pesky eggs out... I've been knocking them off like I'm an insane Roman Emperor myself


----------



## Flex (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Flex - Yeah, I saw a guy doing 225 on shoulder presses today and I was thinking... damn I'm going to get me some weight like that.



did you get that video yet? 

(plus i heard Ronnie just came out with a new one )


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2004)

Great #'s on the rows, my friend!
Whenever I'd start getting heavy for me, I'd feel myself inda jerking up to get the rep out...How far over do you bend? I try and keep myself around 45degrees.


Congrats on all the gains!

hmm...PB....I use reduced fat peter pan...favorite snack....


----------



## Eggs (Apr 30, 2004)

Flex - Nah, I havent got it yet... I'll have to look around for it soon.  Schools wrapping up for me too and I'm packing and stuff.  When I'm back in Chicago I'll look for it.  Jenny and I can watch it before we go lift 

Burner - Umm, I dont got 45 degrees... I probably hit 30 degrees or something.  Yeah, I dont count the last half rep I get... I try for maximum TUT and slowly pull up and try to just get that last on up completely controlled and smoothly.  Unfortunately I always wait until the very end where I cant get it all the way up... usually go about half way and then just squeeze it for a few.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh yeah, and after the standing rows I did one set of  shrugs 10x270


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll be hbittig abck tomorrow..will give them a whirl...
gonna go out on a limb..and won't get as much as you....

Did you use straps w/ those rows?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 30, 2004)

Nah, I dont use straps... I need to build up the forearm strength.

Do you mean with the bent over barbell rows or the standing rows?  Either way I didnt... I used to, but I figured I wasnt getting the full measure of it when I was.

Oooh, shit, forgot to add 1 Miller Light to my diet today... was helping my cousin move and we all know its in the rule books that on moving days you can have a beer or two to grease the moving gears.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2004)

wait..whoa...you did ROWS w/out straps?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah... I did.  I'm also going to start doing all my deads and stuff (once I get my back in whack) without them.  Gimme the pain baby!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2004)

hooahh!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2004)

Great job Eggs! BTW, Ronnie is coming to my gym soon to work out. I plan on going. Wanna come up? :_


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

Wow there is some macho talk in here  Well, if that's making my man bigger I'm all for it 

Justin, you're doing so well  I'm really looking forward to seeing you nekkid


----------



## Eggs (May 1, 2004)

Jenny - Yeah, the macho talk makes me bigger   Looking forward to seeing me nekkid huh?  Ditto 

Rock - When is big Ron going to be at your gym?


----------



## Eggs (May 1, 2004)

Meal 1:
1 scoop of protein (21g)

Note: I woke up for a little bit and had this and went back to sleep.

Meal 2:
6 crackers
half glass orance juice
6 egg whites, 2 yolks
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 3:
Protein shake w/ peanut butter

Meal 4:
white rice
sesame chicken

Meal 5:
white rice
sesame chicken
broccoli

Meal 6:
Protein shake
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 7:
pasta noodles
deli turkey
cottage cheese
broccoli
sunflower seeds


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

Oooh baby, I liked the pic you sent


----------



## Eggs (May 1, 2004)

Legs - Power

Note: I'm not going to overdo the squats and spine intensive movements too much until I can get into my chiropractor in a week and he can straighten me out.

Squats - warmup - Down to the ground... 135 -225

Leg Presses - warmup - up to 470lbs

Leg Extensions - 6x250, 6x245, 6x245, 5x245, 5x245->3x180->2x130

Lying Leg Curl - 6x110, 5x120, 4x130, 3x130 -> 2x90, -> 3x70

Seated Leg Curl - 6x80, 6x100, 4x120

Straight Legged deadlifts - 6x185, 6x225

Just felt like hitting up quads and hams a little today.


----------



## Eggs (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Oooh baby, I liked the pic you sent



I was hoping you would hottie   I've been daydreaming about you like crazy all day, I'm seriously needing my Jenny


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

'k...id my back today..was a quickie...had to cook my chicken before the gym, then having to come here....
I did my deads, and all movements...WITHOUT straps.....
I wanna be all manly and shit like you guys..


Have not done deads in a while..and it showed...wow..that felt heavy! Dam lay offs!


----------



## Eggs (May 1, 2004)

Whooooo! 

Yeah, skipping the straps is the way to go!  Glad to hear you are eating well!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

about time to get my food nuked...
I saw this kid..maybe 6'2", 180 or so lbs....bb shruging 315 for reps W/out straps...
 
He's actually pretty muscular..I've seen him also knock out bench press reps @ 225.....not sets of ten..but still sets w/out a spotter...


----------



## Eggs (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, sounds like the kid has some good strength.  and starting off young is a great time to put on some muscle and just work on a great base.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

ok...'kid' is in low 20's...almost like you...young grasshoper!


----------



## Eggs (May 1, 2004)

Shoot, I have life experience on my side


----------



## Eggs (May 1, 2004)

I'm turning 25 on May 31st... quarter century.  Feel like I'm a thousand some times.


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

Too much whoring in here  Burner, take it to the open chat 

Justin-


----------



## Eggs (May 2, 2004)

Hey baby


----------



## Eggs (May 2, 2004)

Meal 1:
4 orange slices
1 omellete with everything

Meal 2:
rice
3 orange slices
2 fish filets
broccoli
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 3:
8 crackers
Protein shake

Meal 4:
2 turkey pattis
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 5:
potato salad
pineapple chunks
three bean salad
Chicken breast
cheese
mushrooms

Meal 6:
4 slices of home made pizza
(w/ cheese, chicken, tomato paste, black olives, onions)

Note - Yeah, I know, I suck   It was make your own pizza night at the dining hall


----------



## Eggs (May 2, 2004)

Oh, and for yesterday... I also had:

Meal 8:
Protein shake
* Leptigen Mass


----------



## Eggs (May 2, 2004)

Tomorrow I'm going to switch up GPs routine for chest/biceps and do my own.  I'll post it when I'm done


----------



## Jenny (May 2, 2004)

You do suck  Your meals look yummy though  I would have passed on the pizza, but I like the fruit and the chicken and fish and crackers and stuff  Looks reeeally yummy, like a cheat day  You're doing a great job though honey, nice bulky food  Except for the pizza  
 We need to get you a foreman grill when you're here, it will be a nice and easy way for us to cook  Wanna cook some food with me?


----------



## Eggs (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, I should have skipped the pizza baby... I'll eat clean for a bit.  I'm about to start moving around so my diet could be a bit whacked out for a little while.  I'm going to take my protein powder with me though and try to make up for it at least a little bit.

Yeah, a Foreman would be nice... I could cook chicken or fish on it   I'm really looking forward to cooking with you honey.. Just wrapping my arms around you in the kitchen and snuggling with you while we cook up some food.


----------



## Eggs (May 3, 2004)

Meal 1:
8 egg whites, 2 yolks
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
Protein shake w/ peanut butter

Meal 3:
Half Protein shake (21g protein)
* Leptigen Mass
Crackers

Meal 4:
2 fish filets
deli turkey
cottage cheese
broccoli

Meal 5:
3 orange slices
turkey pot pie
macaroni
deli turkey
cottage cheese
brocolli


----------



## Twin Peak (May 3, 2004)

New thoughts on LeptiGen MASS? 

Same, better, worse, or just different?


----------



## Eggs (May 3, 2004)

Chest - Power

Warm-up

Decline Bench 6x205, 6x205, 5x225, 3x245 (spot on last rep)

LIGHT WEIGHT!

Incline DB Press 6x55s, 6x65s, 5x65s

Pec Deck 6x100, 5x100, 4x100

Incline Flye 6x25, 6x25

DB Bench 4x70

As you can see... I've made some good gains on GPs program.  Today I felt like mixing it up and doing a little bit of a Blitzkreig on it 

Biceps - Power

EZ Bar Curl 6x90, 6x90

DB Curl 5x35s, 7x30

Preacher Curl 6x50, 6x50

Hammer Curl Dropset 4x40, 2x35, 3x30, 6x25

Good workout overall... I was pretty happy about the declines, thats one of my top lifts for decline ever, so it shows that some strength increases are taking place


----------



## Eggs (May 3, 2004)

Hey TP -

Its having a hard time telling the difference right now as far as being able to "feel" it in me like I was the first bit.  I'm not feeling as bloated anymore as I was... on the other hand, I'm not really feeling as hungry as I was before I started taking Leptigen Mass.  My body has kinda grown accustomed to taking it, so I'm having a harder time seperating present LM usage from the norm.

However, if anything can be used to answer your question... look how much my lifts have been going up.  My weight hasnt exploded, but I think if I managed my calories better that I'd be seeing better results as well.  They were hitting a good bit too low for maintennance plus.

Regardless, I'm feeling stronger and my body is feeling more muscled.  I'll take some pics soon and post them up... and I'm sure there is a difference.  We'll see how my gains progress post LM as well shortly since I'm going to run out rather soon.


----------



## Eggs (May 3, 2004)

I tell ya, I leave my thread for a few minutes and its already on the second page you whores


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

I had a shitload to read, after being gone all weekend...


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I had a shitload to read, after being gone all weekend...



you done don't know to read, all like pretending you do dat readin'


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (May 3, 2004)

Sup Peeps?  You guys see my decline bench for today?  I'm starting to get a little more weight up... did Decline BB - 245x3 today.

After another month of GPs routine I'm going to go for 265lbs


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Sup Peeps?  You guys see my decline bench for today?  I'm starting to get a little more weight up... did Decline BB - 245x3 today.
> 
> After another month of GPs routine I'm going to go for 265lbs



now your startin' to go REEEEEAL LIGHT. atta boy


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Yea, thats great man!  Seriously.  It is such a boost of confidence when you are going up in weights like you are.  If you keep up the hard work you will be where you want in no time


----------



## Eggs (May 3, 2004)

Thanks guys... yeah, I'm needing that LIIIGGGHHHTTT WEEEIIIIGGGHHHT like crazy   I want a 350+ bench.  Maybe more 

Yeah, it was great for the confidence to be able to hit those, I so wasnt expecting it.  The 245 felt nice... I'm really looking forward to the 265.

I feel like I got my diet going really well right now... eating lots of food and taking care of business like that. I'm not getting cut up, but I wouldnt mind pulling a tank and getting huge and then worry about that cutting biz.


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Thanks guys... yeah, I'm needing that LIIIGGGHHHTTT WEEEIIIIGGGHHHT like crazy   I want a 350+ bench.  Maybe more



My madness is spreading!!!


----------



## Eggs (May 3, 2004)

YEEEAAAAGGGHHHHH!! LIIGGHTTT WEEEIIIIGGGHHTT BABY!


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2004)

Flex, what are you doing to my boyfriend???   

Okay, so I don't mind 

Justin


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> YEEEAAAAGGGHHHHH!! LIIGGHTTT WEEEIIIIGGGHHTT BABY!



OMG bro haha.

wait till you actually see the video. you will DIE with laughter/amazement and irony that you've been yelling that at the gym


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

^and of course, you'll think to yourself "so that's why i say LIGHT WEIGHT" hahahahah


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Flex, what are you doing to my boyfriend???
> 
> Okay, so I don't mind



um excuuuuuuuuuse me, Miss Jenny.

but i do believe your man's birthday is coming up soon. don't you think you should maybe get him a video of *clears throat* Onnie-Ray Oleman-Cay *clears throat again*


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (May 4, 2004)

Meal 1:
8 crackers
Protein shake
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
macaroni & ground beef
cottage cheese
deli turkey
banana
brocolli

Meal 3:
Cliff Bar 
Blueberry Smoothie w/ protein

Meal 4:
Chicken breast
potatoe
brocolli
*Leptigen Mass

Meal 5:
Diced chicken
brocolli

Meal 6:
plain yogurt
two turkey patties w/ garlic
*Leptigen Mass


----------



## SuperGlu (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback on Leptigen Mass.  At this point in the trial, how would you rate the Leptigen Mass in compared to other supps you have taken?  On a scale of 1-10 (10 most effective), what score would you give it?


----------



## Eggs (May 4, 2004)

Superglu - I'd probably give it an effectiveness rating of 7 or 8.  In its performance increasing attributes it is lower than a PS but higher than simply creatine, glutamine, etc supplementation.

I enjoyed the fullness that I felt on Leptigen Mass, the strength gains and it felt like my body was recompositioning while I was on it... more muscle gain while loosing fat slowly.

One thing that I would have liked it to have done is given me more of a pump during workouts.  I know thats not the primary goal of it... but it sure is nice getting that pump and having it motivate you.


----------



## Jenny (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> um excuuuuuuuuuse me, Miss Jenny.
> 
> but i do believe your man's birthday is coming up soon. don't you think you should maybe get him a video of *clears throat* Onnie-Ray Oleman-Cay *clears throat again*



 Thanks for the hint 

*giving Flex a breath mint to help him clear his throat*


----------



## Eggs (May 4, 2004)

Nah bro, I dont want a Coleman Lantern... shoot, you should know I'd have picked up on that Pig Latin by now!


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2004)

Meal 1:
spoon of PB
Protein shake
* Leptigen Mass

Meal 2:
1 cup yogurt
9 egg whites, 3 yolks
* Leptigen Mass

(I have a little extra and I'm almost out of days to use it  )

Meal 3:
Protein shake w/ peanut butter

(Post -workout)


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2004)

I'm beginning to think that Leptigen Mass is even better at slightly higher than suggested doses


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2004)

Oh, and does anybody know what the white stuff is that forms inside the cup when the leptigen is in there?  Theres this whitish stuff that sticks to the sides...


----------



## Monolith (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Oh, and does anybody know what the white stuff is that forms inside the cup when the leptigen is in there?  Theres this whitish stuff that sticks to the sides...



lol, i get that stuff in rebirth.  just toss in s'more water and chug it down.


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2004)

Usually I just scoop it out with my finger


----------



## Flex (May 5, 2004)

What's leptigen?


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2004)

Back - Power

Warm-up

Bent Barbell Row - 4,205, 4x205, 4x205, 6x185

Weighted Chin - 5x25, 4x25, 2x25->2xBW

T-Bar Row - 6x90, 5x135, 3x135->3x90

Lat Pulldowns - 6x130, 6x140, 6x160 (Closer Grip) ->4x130 (Medium Grip) -> 2x110 (Super Wide Grip)

CG Seated Row - 6x150, 4x170, 6x150 -> 6x130 -> 4x110

Triceps - Power

CG Bench Press 6x135, 6x155, 5x155

Skull Crushers - 6x90, 6x100, 5x100

Dumbell Extensions - 6x70, 5x80

Single Arm DB Ext. - 6x25


----------



## Rocco32 (May 5, 2004)

Looking strong man! I'll have to check when Coleman is coming.


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Too much whoring in here  Burner, take it to the open chat
> 
> Justin-


^ and she singles ME out....


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

The rows are kiler, justin!
I'll see what I can do with mine tomorrow!
Some fuqer stole our weighted belt, so I have not done weighted pull-ups or dips in a while...


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2004)

Okay guys.. tomorrow I'm heading off to Maryland and then to Chicago to see my family so I have to end the Leptigen Mass trial now.  I have pics going up... and I'll have more comments over the next couple of days as I get computer access.


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2004)

After - Leptigen Mass Chest1


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2004)

After - Leptigen Mass Chest2


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2004)

Chest 3


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2004)

Side


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2004)

Back 1


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2004)

Back 2


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

suh-weet, justin! You look great!
The delts! awesome! You did a great job! (I am still gonna rag on your eating seaweed...) but your results...


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Eggs is gettin BURLY!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 6, 2004)

Awesome man. You look like you put on some nice muscle! Great job.


----------



## Eggs (May 7, 2004)

Thanks guys!  Yeah, I felt like I got really good results over my past month of taking Leptigen Mass.  Something that I just thought about... but if you are planning on taking it, dont expect immediete results.  I didnt really see that much difference in my body until about the 3rd week or so.  My weight increased starting out, but I dont think I actually looked any different.  However, I did start to see gains coming in at the 3rd and 4th weeks.  I imagine that if somebody is planning on using this, they should plan at least for 6 - 8 weeks of it to get great results.  It is expensive and I really wouldnt be able to afford it on my own... but I do think that Leptigen is good stuff and I think that if people use it (correctly) that they'll see some good gains from it.

Size and strength...

Things to note are:

1. Make sure you are drinking lots of water.

2. Make sure you are getting enough calories... its easy to go a bit low when you're starting off taking Leptigen.

3. Dont be afraid to increase the recommended dosage by an extra serving a day.  (IMO at least  ).


----------



## Eggs (May 7, 2004)

Meal 1:
4 turkey sausages, 3 egg whites, 2 yolks

Meal 2:
banana
Protein shake
* Leptigen Mass (have like 3 scoops left  )


----------



## Jenny (May 9, 2004)

Hey honey  Delete some PMs would ya?  check your email


----------

